# Ideas please



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a new teddy bear hamster at home who I absolutely love.She loves to climb her cage and she has enough room for her things but I'm not sure if I should go bigger and if so,what kinds of cages would you recommend?And what kinds of toys?Pictures would also be helpful as a reference if possible as well.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

The Hamster Heaven is great for syrians, I would love to get one but they are too expensive for me and I tried to get one on ebay but someone outbid me at the last second GRR! 

This is Sausage's cage (syrian hamster)










It started off as a savic peggy, which I extended to include a rotastak pod and then made a cage out of a storage box (with my dads help though lol) so he has lots of space now! Only problem is that its a bit annoying to clean! 

(Ignore the storage box in the middle next to the blue savic cage as that belonged to another hamster who is now in an Imac Fantasy)

The imac fantasy which belongs to my dwarf hamster Poppet (on the left):










PS. What cage do you have?


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't have anything fancy.Here's the link to a picture of it 
PETCO Single-Level Small Animal Habitat at PETCO
That should work and if it doesn't,let me know.She has room to move around in and whatnot but I'd rather her have a bigger cage with WAY too much room than not enough room.

P.S. I like the pictures of Sausage that you've posted


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

DariaLestician87 said:


> I don't have anything fancy.Here's the link to a picture of it
> PETCO Single-Level Small Animal Habitat at PETCO
> That should work and if it doesn't,let me know.She has room to move around in and whatnot but I'd rather her have a bigger cage with WAY too much room than not enough room.
> 
> P.S. I like the pictures of Sausage that you've posted


Yeah thats probably a little small for a fully grown syrian, as I said the hamster heaven is a good cage:










as is the savic cambridge:










The savic cambridge comes up quite a lot on ebay if you don't mind a second hand one, otherwise I think they cost around 40-50 pounds new (or at least they were last time I looked!)

I'd say those are probably the best 2 cages for Syrians if you want to upgrade. Also if you're like me you will want to buy an endless number of toys so will need more space eventually


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I agree Hamster Heaven is the best cage for Syrians although I don't think you can get them in America can you?

This is our Syrian hamster, Honey in her cage.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arrrrrrr very cute


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Oooh are you in America? In that case then I don't know as America don't seem to have any good hammy cages


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Always go for the biggest cage you can afford/accomodate, these are my cages.

The Dwarfs cage, its an extennded Imac fantasy.









Angels cage, Hamster Heaven.









Freds cage, also Hamster Heaven.









Xanders cage, fop cricetti Ted.










And Darla's cage, Ferplast Mary.


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunetly,I don't think I can get a hamster heaven cage here in america  but I think that when I'm able to afford it,I'm just going to get her a bigger wire cage and more toys  or one of the kind that I can attach tubes and stuff to.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

DariaLestician87 said:


> Unfortunetly,I don't think I can get a hamster heaven cage here in america  but I think that when I'm able to afford it,I'm just going to get her a bigger wire cage and more toys  or one of the kind that I can attach tubes and stuff to.


ones with tubes are good as you have the option of extending it if you want to


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rat cages are usually a good idea, you would need to break up any possible falls with added levels or hammocks and you would need to make sure the bar spacing is narrow enough to prevent escapes but rat cages are usually much bigger than hamster cages.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok I have had a look around... and America has no good hamster cages?!? why??

These ones were the best ones I saw... still a bit small though 

Rat Mouse Hamster cage cages #3674 - eBay (item 250506974940 end time Oct-07-09 22:37:19 PDT)

Hamster Mouse Mice Cage Cages #3678 - eBay (item 260487686549 end time Oct-13-09 23:48:37 PDT)

If I were you I'd probably just get a glass tank and make some levels for it, then you can have it as big as you want pretty much!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's recommended a Syrian hamster has at least 58cm cage, so yes, the one you have is too small. I'd recommend rat cages in the US, they are usually too small for rats but a fine size for Syrians!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, 
I am from the US aswell, no good cages at all here
You could make a bin cage? They are really cheap, and you can get a huge one for around $10 at Wal-Mart.
Or this cage is alright, still kind of small though Super Pet Deluxe Rat My First Home - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart
I suggest the bin cage until the US decides to sell amazing cages like the UK! I finally got my hands on a hamster heaven, but it will cost loads to ship here!
Good Luckk!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, just looked around and you could get this also, it's a bit expensive, yet large and roomy, you'd just have to add toys 
I would get this one or the bin cage, even the last one I posted was all right, but I like this one more, as they like to climb  Bar spacing is also good!

My First Home for Small Pets From Super Pet - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Ok, just looked around and you could get this also, it's a bit expensive, yet large and roomy, you'd just have to add toys
> I would get this one or the bin cage, even the last one I posted was all right, but I like this one more, as they like to climb  Bar spacing is also good!
> 
> My First Home for Small Pets From Super Pet - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart


Oh trust me,I know how Daisy likes to climb her cage lol.I think I'll get that one just for the simple fact that it's a lot more roomy.I feel bad that she has to be stuck in the small cage that I have now.She's a good hamster and she deserves a lot more space.Plus the wheel in the cage she has now doesn't even move so the only running she can do is when I put her in her ball and she runs around the room .


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

DariaLestician87 said:


> Oh trust me,I know how Daisy likes to climb her cage lol.I think I'll get that one just for the simple fact that it's a lot more roomy.I feel bad that she has to be stuck in the small cage that I have now.She's a good hamster and she deserves a lot more space.Plus the wheel in the cage she has now doesn't even move so the only running she can do is when I put her in her ball and she runs around the room .


I would suggest either investing in a 8 inch Wodent Wheel or the 12 inch silent spinner(this size is actually quite noisy, as they don't come in 8 inch)
I have a Wodent Wheel for my rats and they love it! They are pretty silent too! Also for toys go to this website as they are reaaalllly cheap 
petguys.com


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

I went to the petguys website and I found another prospect for a cage.It's supposed to be for guinea pigs and dwarf rabbits but at least I could fill it with toys and such

Super Pet My First Home Medium For Guinea Pigs & Dwarf Rabbits Blue


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

The wires on that one are too far apart, almost an inch so it wouldn't work, and it is quite a bit smaller than the other one, which is a little expensive, but I'm sure if you looked around you could find it cheaper, as petsmart is usually quite expensive. I'll have a look in a minute


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When I was looking for mouse cages there were very few that were big enough with narrow enough bar spacing so I bought a cage that was the right size and covered it with wire mesh, you could try doing that.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, I had a look and these ones are cheaper, but I'm not sure about shipping.
Amazon.com: My First Home Small Pet Cage, Large Teal: Home Improvement
My First Home For Small Animals - Teal - 30" L X 18" W X 16" H :: Cages & Tanks :: Rodents :: Small Animals :: EasyPetStore.com
My First Home For Small Animals - Teal - 30" L X 18" W X 16" H Cages and Tanks Rodents Small Animals Pet Supplies HorseLoverZ.com is 7.95)
My First Home for Rabbits -Large Teal Rabbit Products - GregRobert
My First Home - Enclosures


----------



## DariaLestician87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Over the weekend,I went to the store with my fiance and his dad so they could pick up some things for home improvement.While we were there,I decided to grab a fairly large plastic container that I figured could work as a cage for Daisy at the moment.Tonight,I'm going to ask my future father in law to drill out the holes for her water container to go.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't think thats enough ventlation... What are the mesurments?
If its one of the bin ones you should do something like this as they're a lot better this way then on their own  Depends on the size though, could you measure it??
Welcome To - 9L RUB


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

This is my bin cage:










It has wire cage mesh on the front and on half of the top. Maybe you could do something like that? I think you would have to put A LOT of holes in it to give it enough ventilation


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

The link I posted does the cage like Flissy's, which you should do! Otherwise it will look weird with a million holes in it! It doesn't cost much either, you just need either a reeeeally sharp knife or sodering iron, masking tape, and cable ties!


----------

